# how much filtering for a 157g



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

i got a ac110 right now that i got from xmas what else do i need 
would one more ac110 work or no?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I suggest no less than a 10X turn over rate


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

I would add at least another AC110 and an XP3. What are you going to keep in it?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> I suggest no less than a 10X turn over rate


x2







get 1570 gph !


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

an xp3/xp4/ or a fluval Fx5....IMO :nod:

you need bio-filtraton :nod:


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

there will be piranhas in it

how much does a fx5 cost in canada??


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

the ehiem professional 3 has a massive bio capacity around 5 gallons, the eheim will probably run you $400 american. The fx5's ive seen for $400 in stores and $200 on ebay. Try ebay if you want to get a fx5, i dont know how much the shipping will cost tho.


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

i found a site that sell fx5 for like $400 and some $$ and i think shipping is free petsandponds.com


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

or what one other filter can i put on it that will work (one)


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

i am woundering how much does a ac110 cost
would only 2 ac 110 work for a 157g??


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I bought my FX5 brand new here in the states for $250 from my local fish store.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

zig said:


> i am woundering how much does a ac110 cost
> would only 2 ac 110 work for a 157g??


I bought 2 ac110's from petsmart.com for 100$ including shipping. 2 ac110's would not do the job for a 157 gallon, you would need to throw a canister on there too.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

zig said:


> there will be piranhas in it
> 
> how much does a fx5 cost in canada??


I saw today a fx5 at my LFS for 300$ on sale, regular at 400$.
As for AC110, they don't seem too expensive and have a great filtering capacity with 500 gph. I'm not sure how much they cost in Canada, but I've found them on a US site Petsolutions - AC110 for 39.99$ US. That comes to 47 $ canadian... not too expensive for all those gph ! Anyways, I guess you can find similar prices in your city...


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

check this place out good prices on everthing http://www.mops.ca/


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Well it seems like you're going to keep a shoal in there, so you really should go for 10x turnover. If you really want to use just one more filter then that would be an FX5. Must be pricey up in Canada...check ebay for one.

If it was my tank i would do three AC110's and an XP3


----------



## packrat (Sep 28, 2005)

PaNo617 said:


> Well it seems like you're going to keep a shoal in there, so you really should go for 10x turnover. If you really want to use just one more filter then that would be an FX5. Must be pricey up in Canada...check ebay for one.
> 
> If it was my tank i would do three AC110's and an XP3


The FX5 is over kill for that size tank. You could get something just as good for your size tank for half the cost of the FX5.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Theres no such thing as overkill, and if you are going to keep a shoal of pygos you will need all the filtration you can get.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

How is an FX5 overkill? They are rated at something like 900gph...10x turnover would be ideal which would be around 1500gph....Not to mention you can never have to much filtration I.M.O..


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

i found one site for a fx5 for $400 and free shipping

what does 10x turnover mean??

would a fx5 be good enough for my tank


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

anyone??


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Who cares about the turn over... really.

If you want water movement get a powerhead. Either a nice eheim cannister or a wet/dry will do the trick nicely.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Turn-over simply means the number of times your tank is cycled through the filter per hour..Eheim pro's or the FX5 both have a large media capacity which is what you need to be looking at.The more media the more beneficial bacteria.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

zippa said:


> Turn-over simply means the number of times your tank is cycled through the filter per hour..Eheim pro's or the FX5 both have a large media capacity which is what you need to be looking at.The more media the more beneficial bacteria.


I understand what turn over means... what I meant was who cares about turn over. If I was given ONE filter for that tank... a eheim 2260 or a fluval fx5.... id pick the 2260 hands down every time. The 2260 has much less output (450gph vs almost 1kgph). But the eheim holds well over 5 gallons of biomedia vs w/e it is for the fx5 (nowhere near 5 gallons). I simply was saying its not important to stress a "10x turnover" rule because more gph does not mean better filtration.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

zig said:


> what does 10x turnover mean??
> 
> would a fx5 be good enough for my tank


 Exodus I kinda figured you knew what turnover meant.....I was simply answering the question posted at the end of page one by the person who started this thread. I believe the question was asked 2 post before your comment "who cares about turnover" I understand turnover doesn't always mean better filtration however turnover can help surface agitation..Either way eheim or fluval both would work just fine for a 157 gallon tank as they are both rated for tanks well over that.


----------

